# Any Ideas?



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello people 

In a bit of a pickle!!!

See I found this collection of pocket watches at a good price.

Thing is they came from a weekly or monthly subscription job type thing.

My question is :

In your professional opinion are theese watches pure mickey mouse or not?

One fella has litteraly the same collection up for sale at 5000e. (and says there worth 10 000e).

Now thing is, either the lady selling her collection doesn't have a clue!

Or the chap thats selling the very same collection is a con artist!

I mean like if they are from a weekly subscription type thing does that neccesarily make them worthless or not???

Thanks for your help fellas.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

They don't give away top end swiss movement pieces with weekly/fortnightly/monthly subscription magazines mate.

That isn't to say they're rubbish, but it's likely they are low quality unbranded pieces.

If there is someone trying to sell off a full collection for the cover price or above then steer clear - probably a chancer trying to re-coup the cash he's spent, or worse trying to make a profit on tat...

There are always things like this on the bay (I've recently had a look at the James Bond diecast models). People think that by having the whole collection it makes them worth a fortune.

It doesn't.

A link would help a lot.

Edit. Do a google search on whatever the subscription is/was. 99% of the time you'll be able to back-order these things at RRP.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

What collection is it? We had this collection going on here on Portugal: http://www.planetadeagostini.es/coleccionable/relojes-de-coleccion.html

The first number is always at a very low price and sold out everywhere I'd ask. I wanted just the first one because of the price and the idea was taking it apart and learning something about watches. So ordered it and got a few days later... they are quartz watches on very crappy cases!

So it all depends on what kind of collection we are talking about but I find hard to believe that a current company can muster a lot of good pocket watches to a lot of subscribers... those are expensive and I'm not seeing a lot of folks spending a fortune on a collection like that, with a new one coming out every month. I'm not saying it's impossible... but it's very hard to believe.

Before going and spending money, ask him what collection is it. There must be a webpage somewhere with a catalogue, description of the watches and photos. If not, ask him for one and post it here. I'm sure people will be able to help you out a lot more with that kind of information available.

Just don't rush it. If it's valuable and he's not a con artist, he will understand why you are taking your time. If he comes with "Well, I have another buyer but I like you better so you must really hurry up", that's a sure sine for you to run away very, very fast


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

short answer , dont bother if you are collector , ppl who buy these collections (like franklin mint *****) , tend to add up the whole of what they have paid for a valuation  , it doesnt work that way.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd agree with the concensus of opinion, sight unseen, these are likely to be the type of watch you can pick by searching ebay for around Â£10 or less delivered from Chinasian sources. If you can supply more info, photos etc, you'll get more definite advice - till then "Caveat Emptor" - - Buyer Beware! :yes:


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello,

Thanks for the advice fellas.

Heres a copy of that collection that is suposedly worth ten grand (10 000e).

As one of you suggested, yes they are quartz with most likely crappy cases and movements.

Im not sure about the catalogue they came from , I didn't ask that question when I rang the buyer.

But I probably will ring back later on today and see if they can provide me with a bit more info regarding this.

They do look a bit flimsy in fairness.

Thanks


----------



## jkb89 (Jan 6, 2012)

I would estimate the value at closer to 10 euros than 10,000.... but that's just my opinion. For the most part, it looks like tat.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Haha, thanks for the advice.

Yeah I do agree with ya.

They look pure poney!!!

God bless the poor chap who does buy em


----------

